# 6 auf Kraut... oder bildung des Team Franken für die SSP WM



## Beelzebub (16. März 2004)

So meine Damen und Herren.

Anhänger der Eingangfraktion wissen es ja bekanntlich schon, im August ist WM in Berlin, und ist die Bildung eines Team Franken unvermeidlich.

Also wer kann und will.....

bitte hier eintragen.

Vorschläge und Anregungen....

auch hier rein.


----------



## Fliege (16. März 2004)

Muss euch leider entäuschen, aber der offizielle GBBC-Fitf***er un die Deutsche Meisterin sind schon an ein 'überregionales' Team vergeben   

Unter- und Mittelfranken gehören ja auch sonst nicht unbedingt zusammen und außerdem sind wir eh 'Zugereiste'

Gruß

Fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (16. März 2004)

melde ich mich mal als fränkischer Grenzgebietler, nachdem ich seit heute Urlaub genehmigt habe.  

Also wenn Ihr mich aufnehmen wollt, bin ich dabei. 

Und ich verspreche auch keinerlei Fitness an den Tag zu legen udn das mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik noch zu steigern.


----------



## manic (16. März 2004)

*angemeldetsei*


----------



## Altitude (16. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> So meine Damen und Herren.
> 
> Anhänger der Eingangfraktion wissen es ja bekanntlich schon, im August ist WM in Berlin, und ist die Bildung eines Team Franken unvermeidlich.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei - war ja klar!!!!


----------



## Frazer (17. März 2004)

Melde mich mal mit an, werde wohl aber nachreisen müssen. Habe am besagten Freitag eine meiner Abschlussprüfungen und würde dann nach Berlin nachkommen.... mein Auto is ja schnell    

Außerdem:

@Alti: ohne den LRS könnts mitm Eingang-Fahren a bissl schwer werden, meinst net?!    

Fazit:
Ich will mit, ich komme nach, ob ich mitfahr hängt nicht von mir ab.   

Greets
Frazer


----------



## manic (17. März 2004)

gibts wohl von Tobi.


----------



## nutallabrot (17. März 2004)

ich wäre auch dabei...im Moment zwar ohne genehmigten Urlaubsantrag, ohne Fitness und ohne funktionierenden s-Speeder aber im Biertrinken war ich schon fleissig


----------



## Beelzebub (17. März 2004)

so ist´s brav männer.

also bitte bei der anmeldung team franken mit angeben.ein lustiger name fällt uns schon noch ein


----------



## Frazer (17. März 2004)

@Kommerz-Ali:

Bis wann muss man sich den angemeldet haben?????


----------



## nutallabrot (17. März 2004)

wir könnten uns ja mal treffen und über den Namen nachdenken. Bei dem einen oder anderen Gerstensaft wird man ja auch kreativ. Und wann gehts ins Training??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Kommerz-Ali:
> 
> Bis wann muss man sich den angemeldet haben?????



Bis die 300 Plätze voll sind...



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich mal mit an, werde wohl aber nachreisen müssen. Habe am besagten Freitag eine meiner Abschlussprüfungen und würde dann nach Berlin nachkommen.... mein Auto is ja schnell



Du musst halt am Freitag um 24.00 Uhr mit 1,8 Promille die Unterschrift unter die Empfagsbestätigung für Deine Startnummer machen...


----------



## Beelzebub (18. März 2004)

wassn fürn training??? ach du meinst nen kneipenbummel  ja immer wieder gerne.

@frazer: laut phatys signatur ist die hälfte der plätze weg.man sollte sich ranhalten.


----------



## Coffee (18. März 2004)

Hey,

stellt euch mal nciht so an. Ich dachte schon bei der Titelwahl des Threades war der Name schon drin!!!


"6 auf Kraut" oder je nachdem wieviele Ihr eben werdet *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (18. März 2004)

:d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## Coffee (18. März 2004)

*gg*

ihr könntet natürlich auch "schweinskopfsülzn" nehma   


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (18. März 2004)

na dich möcht ich mal sehen wie du mit 1,5 promille nem zbs. engländer den begriff schweinskopfsülzn erklärst wenn der frägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> na dich möcht ich mal sehen wie du mit 1,5 promille nem zbs. engländer den begriff schweinskopfsülzn erklärst wenn der frägt



des brauchen wir den Tommys nicht mehr erklären...Du schaußt doch nach 9 Halbe so aus wie ne Sülze


----------



## Frazer (18. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Bis die 300 Plätze voll sind...
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst halt am Freitag um 24.00 Uhr mit 1,8 Promille die Unterschrift unter die Empfagsbestätigung für Deine Startnummer machen...




Das lässt sich machen... 3 Press-Weizen und ich hab das Ziel erreicht     

Bloss frag ich mich dann immernoch, wie ich des Rennen fahren soll ohne den LRS???!!!!???


----------



## Altitude (18. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Bloss frag ich mich dann immernoch, wie ich des Rennen fahren soll ohne den LRS???!!!!???



das Ihr jungen Hupfer immer so ungeduldig sein müsst...kommt Zeit, kommt (Lauf)Rat...


----------



## Beelzebub (18. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> des brauchen wir den Tommys nicht mehr erklären...Du schaußt doch nach 9 Halbe so aus wie ne Sülze




Du Doppelschwein   

na jedenfalls fang ich nicht das reihern nachm saufen an


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2004)

Nur mal kurz nebenbei - die Deutschen Startplätze (ja auch ihr Franken gehört dazu ob es Euch passt oder nicht!) werden knapp ... !

Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft phaty!

Nutella/Belze/Alti/Manic hab ich ... 4 auf Kraut hört sich Kacke an!

phaty


----------



## manic (21. März 2004)

jetzt sind  wir wenigstens mal fünf. Tobi habe ich grade angemeldet.


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sind  wir wenigstens mal fünf.



Da kann es nur eine Lösung geben: Coffee Team-Captain!


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2004)

Jetzt sind es 6 weil der Imaginäre Freund von Tobi - der auch Tobi heisst - unter dem Namen FUZZYLOGIC auch nochmal gemeldet habt .... ihr Franken seid mir schon ein Team ...

Coffee Du musst wohl doch ran

phaty


----------



## eL (21. März 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann es nur eine Lösung geben: Coffee Team-Captain!


Mooooooooohment ma.... Coffee ist noch nicht gemeldet???   DAS kann ja wohl garnicht sein.Ich muss wohl mal mit deinem Brigadegeneral nen ernstes wörtchen reden dann bekommst du ne Abkommandierung oder besser ne versetzung an die spree ) es wird zeit das du dich bei den schweinen mal sehen lässt   

p.s. weisst ja was de mitzubringen hast ;-)

ungeshiftete grüsse eL


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2004)

Wie jetzt EL Du hast sie noch nicht verstossen - wegen Gabelflucht?
Du lässt für Frauen wirklich alle Prinzipien fallen ...

Also Coffee meld dich an - es wird Zeit, dass Du Dich im Stammland mal blicken lässt

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. März 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Also Coffee meld dich an - es wird Zeit, dass Du Dich im Stammland mal blicken lässt
> 
> phaty



Dafür!!!


----------



## manic (21. März 2004)

Sorry dafür! Aber OK; dafür bekommt er am nächsten Wochenende ne Kopfnuss verpasst.  Unorganisiertes Unding der!

Coffee for Teamcaptain find ich gut! Sehr gut sogar!


----------



## eL (21. März 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt EL Du hast sie noch nicht verstossen - wegen Gabelflucht?


nun es gab eine aussprache vor dem Kollektiv und daraus resultierend eine rüge!!    jawoll


			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du lässt für Frauen wirklich alle Prinzipien fallen


es gibt halt frauen denen kann man nicht oder nicht lange böse sein ;-)


----------



## Frazer (22. März 2004)

Tja,

ich muss wohl definitiv absagen, zumindest was das Rennen an sich betrifft. Habe heute meine Prüfungszulassung bekommen und nu muss ich hin    

Aber vielleicht lässt sich feier-technisch was einrichten, dass ich wenigstens mal wieder nen Grund hab, in die Hauptstadt zu pilgern.


 
Grüße
Frazer


----------



## phatlizard (22. März 2004)

Donnerstag "Bar Crawling"
Freitag "Fabulous Drinking"
Samstag "After Show Party"
Sonntag "Es geht weiter Party"

Da sollte doch was dabei sein ...!

phaty


----------



## Frazer (23. März 2004)

Wenn's klappt werd ich mich so zum "Fabulous drinking" dazugeselln   

Gäbe es eigentlich, so rein theoretisch, noch die Möglichkeit, sich kurz vor'm Rennen nachzumelden.... als bei der "Quali" mein ich....

Auf Deutsch: was müsst ich zahlen??


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. März 2004)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden...

...und mich gleich entschuldigen fuer die Konfussion ob der Anmeldung... _wenn man nicht alles selber macht_. Aber genau das war dann wohl das Problem. Sorry dafuer.


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's klappt werd ich mich so zum "Fabulous drinking" dazugeselln
> 
> Gäbe es eigentlich, so rein theoretisch, noch die Möglichkeit, sich kurz vor'm Rennen nachzumelden.... als bei der "Quali" mein ich....
> 
> Auf Deutsch: was müsst ich zahlen??



Fabulous drinking - only 10 Euro + Hostel
FD und Race 30 Euros + Hostel

Grüße 

Alex/Alti


----------



## manic (23. März 2004)

Du kriegst ja sonst eh nix auf die Riehe.   

Und da wollte ich es Dir abnehmen. Schließlich wurde es terminlich knapp.

Gut das Du den Weg gefunden hast. Hat ja reichlich gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. März 2004)

Ja, leider viel zu tun. Da kann es auch mal 5 Stunden dauern, bis ich auf ein Posting von dir antworte   

Dein Versuch mich sicherheitshalber schonmal anzumelden war ja an sich loeblich, aber wenn ich jetzt deswegen als zwei Teilnehmer die doppelte Rundenzahl fahren muss ist klar, wer mich zum Hostel zuruecktraegt


----------



## manic (23. März 2004)

*gruebel* Gab es nicht mal die dee einer Team-Betreuung? die machen das dann doch sicher gerne. 

Außerdem hättest Du es verdient zweimal die Strecke abfahren zu müssen.


----------



## Beelzebub (23. März 2004)

stimmt sunny hat doch laut hier gerufen.zum feiern,trinken und uns helden zu verarzten und verwöhnen genau richtig


----------



## sunflower (23. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt sunny hat doch laut hier gerufen.zum feiern,trinken und uns helden zu verarzten und verwöhnen genau richtig



Verdammt, jetzt habt ihr mich!!! Heißt das, der sunny-muss-mit-Fonds ist schon gegründet und der Pott schon prall gefüllt?  Aber für euch Helden tu ich doch (fast) alles... Für den beelze würde ich sogar ein ganz bestimmtes Kleidungsstück einpacken...


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, jetzt habt ihr mich!!! Heißt das, der sunny-muss-mit-Fonds ist schon gegründet und der Pott schon prall gefüllt?  Aber für euch Helden tu ich doch (fast) alles... Für den beelze würde ich sogar ein ganz bestimmtes Kleidungsstück einpacken...



als Mitorganisator der WM kann ich nur sagen:

Mädel trau Dich - es soll Dein Schaden  nicht sein...


----------



## phatlizard (23. März 2004)

Coffee ignoriert jetzt schon seit 48 Stunden meinen Aufruf zur WM zu kommen - muss ein neuer Rekord sein ...

Aber Mädel ... komm schon wir beissen doch echt nicht!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (24. März 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Coffee ignoriert jetzt schon seit 48 Stunden meinen Aufruf zur WM zu kommen - muss ein neuer Rekord sein ...
> 
> Aber Mädel ... komm schon wir beissen doch echt nicht!



Und wenn nicht beiß ich zurück! *grrrr*  Hmmm... Tja, dann bräuchte ich nur noch ein entsprechendes SSP, müsste meine Leber noch trainieren und jemanden finden, der in der Zeit für mein Diplom lernt... Wobei ein gewisses Maß an Lust dazu hätt ich ja schon... Die 6 auf Kraut wären dann zumindest komplett, oder?  Oder bezog sich das 'trauen' nur auf das Mädel für alles?


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2004)

Wahhhhhhhhhhh, in sämmtlichen threads wird über mich gesprochen   ich fühle mich *räusper* geehrt *lach* NAJA WOBEI Wenn ich das so lese. Klingt es eher nach DIZIPLINARSTRAFE   

Ok, aber dann will ich mich zu den dingen mal zu wort melden   


Also erstmal meinen Konapornobomber gibt es noch    allerdings wie schon erkannt ohne Noleen   1 x täglich renn ich in den Keller, stehe vor ihm, rede ihm gut zu, streichel ihm übers Oberrohr und bitte um Geduldd für seine Kranke MAMA.

Was Berlin und das Rennen betrifft:

Ich will hier weder rumheulen noch den Schwanz *habjakeinen* einziehen. FAKT ist aber. Das ich derzeit IMMERNOCH einen sehr heftigen MS (Multiple Sklerose) Schub habe. Ich nehme zum 2 Mal ne BOMBER Cortisonkur (per Tropf) Und solange ich nicht weiss wann der schub zuende ist. KANN ich nunmal nix planen. An Radfahren/Sport ist, solange die Akute Entzündung im Wirbelsäulenbereich (meine Arme und Beine, dazu Schwindel usw sind betroffen) ist nciht zu denken. Sollte ich zu dem 2Berlintermin" Cortisonfrei (also zumindestInfusionsfrei) sein. werde ich mich kurzfristig auch zu einer anreise entscheiden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn = Ich hoffe unter diesen Umständen auf verständnis. Das gelaber und der Druck macht es mir nicht einfacher. Ich WILL ja kommen. Ich war aber noch nie jemand der vorher dick geprahlt hat er kommt und kommt dann nicht, lieber halte ich mich eben zurück und bin dann einfach da   

Aber eines solltet Ihr wissen, ich verfolge hier Jeden thread   hihihihihi


Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nicht beiß ich zurück! *grrrr*  Hmmm... Tja, dann bräuchte ich nur noch ein entsprechendes SSP, müsste meine Leber noch trainieren und jemanden finden, der in der Zeit für mein Diplom lernt... Wobei ein gewisses Maß an Lust dazu hätt ich ja schon... Die 6 auf Kraut wären dann zumindest komplett, oder?  Oder bezog sich das 'trauen' nur auf das Mädel für alles?



mit dem Lebertraining beginnen wir beim nächsten Pizzaplauder
SSP kriegen wir auch noch hin - evtl stellen wir nur deine Schaltung fix
das mit dem Dummie fürs Diplom - da können wir den Frazer sicherlich dafür gewinnen...

Alex/Alti
Chefmotivator "6 auf Kraud"


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eines solltet Ihr wissen, ich verfolge hier Jeden thread   hihihihihi



...und das ist auch gut so!

Gute Besserung und pass auf Dich auf...

...sollte es Dir vor der WM besser gehen...sag einfach "BESCHEID"...es gibt immer ein PLätzchen für Dich bei der SSWC2004!


----------



## Beelzebub (24. März 2004)

ich hab ja coffee´s tread dazu schon gelesen,und ich denk mir wenn sie kommen kann kommt sie auch  
2 damen sind halt noch besser wie eine. so dekadent wie wir ist halt keiner  
der grufti hat mich vorhin auch wegen der WM gefragt. wenn der anmeldestop fürs rennen nicht mehr ist denke ich macht der auch mit.

brauchen wir trikots fürs rennen? fürs beschriften würd ich max. 10,- das stück hinlegen


----------



## nutallabrot (24. März 2004)

hei jaaa, Trikots im Einheitslook! Man muss ja sehen können dass das Team Franken (wie heißen wir jetzt eigentlich??) am Start ist. Die Trikots müssen natürlich auf der Party ebenfalls getragen werden
 


ich hab immer noch keinen Urlaub eingereicht, ich Schlamper....


----------



## manic (24. März 2004)

Also ich denke mal bei Trikots und bedrucken kannich wa smachen. Kleinr Diesntweg gibt da sicher so ne Kleinauflage her.  

Nur das Design mach ich nicht. 

@coffee: Gute bEsserung vor allem erstmal. Wäre schön dich in berlin zu sehen. Also Du siehst: Du musst im Prinzip kommen. 

@Sunflower: Aber dann mit dem Kleidungsstück und frisch geküühltem Bier die Erfrischungen an der Strecke zureichen. Oder noch besser: Mitfahren als Bierholer.  *duck*


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. März 2004)

Design kann ich machen. Waere ja wohl ohnehin eher schlicht, denn Schriftzug draufdrucken sollte reichen, ganzes Trikot bedrucken duerfte trotz Connections zu teuer werden.

Trikotfarbe rosa?

Und wie heissen wir denn jetzt?
"Sechs auf Kraut" ist natuerlich nicht ganz schlecht, aber die ganzen Inselaffen da wissen eh, dass wir Krauts sind, da muss man das nicht auch noch draufschreiben.

"Team Franken" finde ich aber dann auch etwas einfallslos.


----------



## manic (24. März 2004)

also beflocken von normalen Shirts kostet irgendwo zwischen 3 und 6 soweit ich weiss. Wie da smit Trikots ist weissich nicht, frag ich aber mal nach.  Kollege muss das wissen.

Dann designe doch mal und mach nen Vorschlag. 

Ich seh nur ein Problem: woher rosa Basistrikots nehmen?


----------



## manic (24. März 2004)

Beflocken auf Trikot kanpp +über 3 pro Seite. Je nachdem wieviel Farben vielleicht ein wenig mehr.

Kurze Trikots in blau / rot kann ich für 7,50 plus MwSt. oder in blau/schwarz für 12,50 plus MwSt. besorgen.

Vielleicht haben wir aber auch noch andere FArben im Kleinmengen-Lager. Aber dann bräcuhte ich Größen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (24. März 2004)

Also es würde mich ja wirklich reizen und es wär sicher extrem spaßig mit euch. Aber was das Diplom angeht, da hab ich jetzt schon Bammel und das muss leider vorgehen... Vorallem, weil ich mir eh schon ne Woche Auszeit kurz vor den Prüfungen für ne derbe Woche Stockholm nehm...  Aber sollte ich kurzfirstig Land sehen, kann ich ja noch als Chefgroupie nachkommen...


----------



## Beelzebub (24. März 2004)

*aufknienherumrutsch* jaaaaaaaaaa sunny gib dir nen ruck und fahr mit  


[email protected] preis ist heiss.,aber deine farbkombis kacke  habt ihr keine in rot/weiss?die farben frankens oder zur not uni in rot. muss ja nix besonderes sein. ein we tragen und dann an die wand.


nutellabrot: name fällt uns sicher was ein. können wir ja am nächsten pizzamampfen mal beraten.


----------



## manic (24. März 2004)

sollte gehen und ich krabbel mal am Freitag ein wneig durchs Lager und shcau mal, ob sich da nicht in irgednwelchen dunklen Ecken noch ein paar andere Farben / Farbkombis aufhalten.

Größen bräuchte ich mal.


----------



## sunflower (24. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> *aufknienherumrutsch* jaaaaaaaaaa sunny gib dir nen ruck und fahr mit



Offensichtlich entwickelt sich der Beelze hier zu meinem Chefgroupie und net umgekehrt...


----------



## Altitude (25. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> nutellabrot: name fällt uns sicher was ein. können wir ja am nächsten pizzamampfen mal beraten.



wie wärs mit:

"9 Halbe"
"Sechs auf Kraud"
"Saure Zipfel"


----------



## Beelzebub (25. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit: neun halbe



musste mich immer so veräppeln   


aber saure zipfel hat was für sich


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. März 2004)

Denkt ihr eigentlich nur ans Essen?    

@Manic: Groesse L   

Und gibt es Trikots im Kronenbourg- Look?   http://flagspot.net/flags/de_frksf.html

Und wenn man das irgendwo auf dem Trikot unterbringt waere auch nicht schlecht: http://tinyurl.com/yv5px 

Mit "saure Zipfel" kann ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden, wozu habe ich schliesslich so nen teuren Gelsattel, der soll sowas verhindern...   

Dann vielleicht doch "6 auf Kraud"?

Und wenn wir doch nicht zu sechst sein sollten eben "Dra in am Weckla" (ja, ich weiss, ich kann kein fraenkisch...)


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2004)

Heya
wie wärs mit Lebgugn-mafia
oder "nachtgiger "
...
 

ja ok vielleicht auch nich so doll...

blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ich mich mal kurz mitmischen darf *gg*

Ich finde nach wie vor den Spruch "6 auf Kraut" einfach klasse. Und den würde ich auch nehmen ;-))

Und bezüglich der Tikots. Also Rot/weiss karriert wär natürlich der oberhammer. Ich denke Rosa oder so machen sicher schon andere. Aber so Karo in Rot weiss, hat für uns franken doch ne wirkliche Bedeutung *gg* Und dazu dann ncoh der Spruch 6 auf Kraut ;-) Evtl noch mit Fotodruck???? Lässt sich sicher machen ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

jeden SCh****.  Da brauchts einfach mal nen Gestaltungsvorschlag und danns chauen wir mal was das kosten würde. 

Und wenn man als Trikotfarbe großteils weiss nimmt mit z.B. schwarz abgesdetuztem kurzen oder rotem Ärmel, dann kann man auch einiges designtechnisch machen. Und ja, ich will auch nen parental advisory Hinweis. 

Davon abgesehen: Sechs auf Kraut find ich prächtig.  Und wenn es mehr als sechs sind, dann sind es halt mehr als sechs. Was oll die Verkrampfung? 

Obwohl ich mich ja nicht als fränkischen Stammländler bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Altitude (25. März 2004)

was haltet Ihr von dem Stil ala Sugoi???

(natürlich in der Frängischen Farbgebung in mit Bratwürscht)

@Manic
Wir sind Frangen - Widerstand ist zwecklos!!!


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2004)

@ Alti,

genau so meinte ich das ;-)


    

coffee


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

der Ansatz gefällt mir gut.  

Na ja, ich will ja gar keine widerstand leisten, aber obwohl wir hier theoretisch auch noch Frangn sind, sind wir doch weit von MUtter- und Kernland entfernt. *schnief*


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. März 2004)

@Manic: Ich bringe am WE mal ein paar Designvorschlaege mit, die stellen wir dann hier zur Diskussion und Du stellst parallel fest, was der Druck kosten wuerde.

Immerhin haben wir ja ausnahmsweise mal noch ein bisschen Zeit


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

das geht andersrum. Ich muss erst wissen wie die Dinger aussehen sollen udn dann kann man das mit dme Drucks agen. Ist ne Frage der Farben, Flächen, beidseitig, Art etc. pp.

Derzeit verfügbare Radtrikotfarben: Hellblau, dunkelblau, grau, gelb, rot, orange und leider kein weiss.....

Ansonsten könnte man natürlich auch noch zu Fußball-Teamtrikots greifen. Da findet mandas Angebot unter ww.pro-touch.de und da komme ich midestens gauso leicht ran, wenn nicht leichter.  Preise dürften auch auf dem Niveau liegen. Und Druck ist genauso problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. März 2004)

ich seh schon da rührt sich was   alti´s und tobi´s einfälle find ich spitze. des eine is richtig lustig des andere hat so nen turnierrittertouch

@jan: fussballtrikots gehen doch sicher auch oder??

ich hoffe ja nur das wie mit der aktion mal entscheidungsfreudiger sind


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

bedrucken lassen kann ich so ziemlich Alles und ein Kollege von mir zwei Büros weiter ist da absolut fit drin und er wickelt das für mich b. 

Auf was es dann gedruckt werden soll überlasse ich Euch. Zum "normal" rumlaufen und für PArties ist natürlich das Fußball-Trikot meines erachtens besser. Fürs Rennen wäre vielleicht ein Radtrikot besser zu tragen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. März 2004)

Man sollte bei der Wahl der Trikots eventuell nicht ausser acht lassen, dass dieser Sommer genauso warm werden koennte wie der letzte.

Im August zur WM haetten wir dann wieder ca. 35 Grad im Schatten.

Auch wenn es pienzig erscheinen mag, aber ich persoenlich haette dann lieber ein atmungsaktives Radtrikot an bei dem zur Not auch der Reissverschlus auf geht 

@Manic: War schon klar, dass du erstmal die Entwuerfe haben musst - so hatte ich das auch gemeint, wir stellen sie hier rein, jeder kann ueberlegen, was ihm am besten gefaellt, und waehrenddessen fragst du mal nach, was der Spass so kosten wird.


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

Ich bin wiede rmal soo doof. Jetzt ist mir der grünbe King-Steuersatz für 48 rausgegangen, weil so eindoofer Kunde angerufen hat.  Den hätte mans icher mal wo schick verbauen können.

@Tobi: Na klar. Gebaus o machen wir das. Persönlich finde ich auch das Radtrikot fürs Rennen auf jeden Fall besser, aber notfalls wäre ich halt it blankem Oberkörper gefahren und hätte die Konkurrenten alleine dadurch iN Angst nd Schrecken versetzt.


----------



## Frazer (25. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem Dummie fürs Diplom - da können wir den Frazer sicherlich dafür gewinnen...
> 
> Alex/Alti
> Chefmotivator "6 auf Kraud"




Soso, ich darf dann wohl daheim bleiben, oder wie?!?!?!?!?!?   


Aber ich seh scho, kaum bin ich mal ein paar Tage am intensiven Arbeiten (ja, auch mir passiert das einmal im Jahr) entwickeln sich hier ja lustige Dinge.... Und genau dann, wenn ich wohl net mitfahren kann   

@Sunny:

Da ich, sollte ich überhaupt fahren, erst Freitag Nachmittag an besagtem WE losdüsen würde, könnt ich Dich sogar mitnehmen, wenn Du nicht die ganzen 4 Tage investieren willst.... Somit würden wir nur eine Party verpassen und wären pünktlich zur Quali in der Haupstadt   
Was meinste dazu??

 
Frazer


----------



## Altitude (25. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> und wären pünktlich zur Quali in der Haupstadt



welche Quali???


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

in dem Schuppen in dem die Nummernausgabe erfolgt, sei schon ne Zwangsquali! 

@Frazer: Wir könne n ja eiN trikot für dich und Yvonne und so  iN Reserve anfertigen.  für die Spontanstarter ne Übermenge.


----------



## Frazer (25. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> welche Quali???



die 1,8 Promille??!!??


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. März 2004)

Den Trikotabsatz an die Fans sollte man nicht vernachlaessigen. Auf irgendwas muessen die ja schliesslich Autogramme sammeln   .

Apropos Quali, ich finde, die Startpositionen sollten danach vergeben weren, wer bei der Nummernvergabe am laengsten aufrecht steht und sich klar artikulieren kann (dann muss ich wenigstens nicht als erster starten   )


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

jetzt hab ich so ne schicke Startnummer. Das kann ich doch durch ein Quali-Programm in der Form nicht riskieren: Stell Dir vor ich hab nen guten Tag und dann krieg ichne ganz seltsame Nummer. 

Und wie macht man das dann das Du wieder ne nUmmer vor mir bekommst? Das geht ja shcon mal gar nicht... 

Also die Fans sollten wir auf keinen Fall vernachlässigen. Wobei ich da die Auflage eines T-Shirts vorschlagen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. März 2004)

Nein, die Nummern sind schon vergeben. Waere ja auch etwas unfair, wenn Joe Breeze seine 1 erst an der Bar verteidigen muesste.

Mir ging es nur um die "Pole Position", die man so verteilen koennte...

(Bitte nicht ernst nehmen.)


----------



## manic (25. März 2004)

der Bibel: die letzten werden diee ersten sein.


----------



## Beelzebub (29. März 2004)

gibts was neues an der teambekleidungsfront seit dem wochenende????


----------



## Altitude (29. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> gibts was neues an der teambekleidungsfront seit dem wochenende????



ja, einen Trikotentwurf...der Leider jetz aufm Mac daheim liegt....


----------



## manic (29. März 2004)

Ansonsten kann ich bezeugen das Tobi keine ZEit zum designen gehabt hat. er war bei mir mit Schrauben und biken beschäftigt.


----------



## sunflower (29. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Fans sollten wir auf keinen Fall vernachlässigen. Wobei ich da die Auflage eines T-Shirts vorschlagen würde.



*handhebundhierschrei* Ich will dann bitte das erste haben! Mit Originalautogrammen!  Erbitte ein Girlieshirt in Größe M.


----------



## Altitude (29. März 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> *handhebundhierschrei* Ich will dann bitte das erste haben! Mit Originalautogrammen!  Erbitte ein Girlieshirt in Größe M.



ich bin for gr "s"...


----------



## sunflower (30. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin for gr "s"...



Zwar sehr charmant, aber so ein Hungerhaken bin ich wirklich nicht!  Außerdem passt mir das im Brustumfang net...


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2004)

des geht schon. wir wollen ja auch was sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (31. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> des geht schon. wir wollen ja auch was sehen



Schon klar! Wie das Shirt knallt, gell?!  Naja, kommt ja immer dtauf an, wie das Teil ausfällt. Hab in der Tat auch S im Schrank...


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in der Tat auch S im Schrank...



Einmal bauch  freies XS fürs Blümchen...ist notiert!


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in der Tat auch S im Schrank...



Einmal bauchfreies XS fürs Blümchen...ist notiert!


----------



## manic (31. März 2004)

Na ichwürde sagen bei den T-Shirts gibts nur zwei Größen: Einmal XS für die Mädels und XL für die Jungs.


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na ichwürde sagen bei den T-Shirts gibts nur zwei Größen: Einmal XS für die Mädels und XL für die Jungs.




Da kann mal mal wieder sehen. Der Beweiß das Männer Probleme mit den Größenangaben haben....20 cm sind eben nciht leich 20 cm *lachwech*



coffee


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann mal mal wieder sehen. Der Beweiß das Männer Probleme mit den Größenangaben haben....20 cm sind eben nciht leich 20 cm *lachwech*
> 
> 
> 
> coffee



...es geht um Shirts, nicht um Hosen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (31. März 2004)

im allgemeinen bin ich anerkannter Größenschätzungsgott. 

Aber Du wiesst j wie das ist: Wnen man den Größengang reduziert wirds billischer!


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2004)

@Alti:

Passt Dir XL eigentlich scho wieder?????    

  
Frazer


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti:
> 
> Passt Dir XL eigentlich scho wieder?????
> 
> ...



Klar, kleiner...Du bekommst die "Sonderedition" mit Turban!!!!


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2004)

*handeinschlag*

Gut, des will ich sehn   

Solang ich net wie Sunny bauchfrei rumlaufen muss.... den Anblick will ich keinem zumuten müssen


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2004)

xl???  soll ich darin nen spaziergang machen? entweder M oder L bei mir. noch kann ich italienisch tragen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (31. März 2004)

Also ich will auch bestenfalls L, zur Not M, keinesfalls XL. Kann ich nicht leiden, wenn Klamotten an mir Hungerhaken so schlabbern


----------



## manic (31. März 2004)

Hast Du nicht gemeint Du hättest nne Design-Vorschlag fertig? Her damit... 

Na mehr als L brauch ich auch nicht.  HOffe ich wenigstns bis dahin auch noch...


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ja, einen Trikotentwurf...der Leider jetz aufm Mac daheim liegt....



ich komm zur Zeit net an meinen Mac an der Heimatfront...soblad ich Zeit hab, mach in den Entwurf fertig...bis Ostern evtl...

Ich hab noch keine Syncronisation zischen meinem G5 hier und meinem G4 daheim


----------



## manic (31. März 2004)

Und ich dachteimmer das geht bei den Macs so einfach.


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachteimmer das geht bei den Macs so einfach.



tut`s auch, wenn der User nicht geistig wieder auf die evolutionäre Stufe der Windows-User abgestürzt wäre...praktisch vom Menschen zum Einzeller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (31. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> tut`s auch, wenn der User nicht geistig wieder auf die evolutionäre Stufe der Windows-User abgestürzt wäre...praktisch vom Menschen zum Einzeller...



Du willst doch nicht behaupten, je weiter gewesen zu sein?!?!


----------



## sunflower (31. März 2004)

Bauchfrei? Gewiss!!! Speckröllchen zählen find ich net sooo prickelnd...  Also wenn ihr nur T-Shirt ordinär macht, will ich wirklich ein kleines. Aber ihr wollt doch Coffee und mich nicht allen Ernstes in so ein Schlabberteil stecken. Also bitte zwei Girlies für eure Mädels! 

@ coffee
Jaja, die Männer und Größen... Der war echt gut!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (1. April 2004)

Aehem, ich sehe da uebrigens noch ein kleines Problem bei unserem Teamnamen, der ist bereits vergeben: http://www.6aufkraut.de/

Oder wusstet ihr das und habt beschlossen, dass es egal ist?


----------



## Beelzebub (1. April 2004)

issn impro. theater. aber der name is halt so passend


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> issn impro. theater. aber der name is halt so passend



wo mer widder bei die "SauerZipfl" wärn...


----------



## Beelzebub (8. August 2004)

so ich schieb den fred wieder mal nach oben  

unser teammobil ist geordert und alle schon in großer vorfreude  werde die karre freitag früh um 7 uhr holen und den rest so nach und nach aufsammeln.
gibts musikalische wünsche für die fahrt????

manic hat einen entwurf fürs trikot im neu und unwissend gepostet. gefällt mir gut.


----------



## TortureKing (8. August 2004)

ja, Musik aus der Boot-Zeit  .... ok, ich bring was mit .... CD, MC oder MP3 ?

P.S. Ich will auch ein Trikot von Euch ..... ich fahre in Berlin zwar mit meinesgleichen (Fatboys) aber wenn Ihr Euch für mich zu nem XXL-Shirt oder Trikot durchringen könnten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

Na klar. Ich denke mal das sollte dass geringste Problem sein. Und egal ob T-Shirt oder Trikot ist ne gewisse Mideststückzahl eh Pflicht. 

Ich schau heute mal was sich aktuell an Trikots auftreiben lässt und dann gehts weiter. Druckanfrage läuft schon. 

@Beelze: So lange es rockt.....


----------



## sunflower (9. August 2004)

*malwiedernerv* Gibt's jetzt Girlie-Shirts für die Groupie-Fraktion?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> gibts musikalische wünsche für die fahrt????



Och, in Sachen Musik bin ich extrem tolerant (so lange es laute Gitarren hat).  



			
				Blümchen schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's jetzt Girlie-Shirts für die Groupie-Fraktion



Wir werden es schon schaffen, ein oder zwei Trikots mal eben zu heiss zu waschen.


----------



## sunflower (9. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden es schon schaffen, ein oder zwei Trikots mal eben zu heiss zu waschen.


Nix Trikot, nur Shirt! Die Trikots spannen immer so an den entscheidenden Stellen...


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

Bewahren Sie Ruhe auf den hinteren Plätzen. jetzt läuft erstmal die Druckanfrage und nebnebei versucht Papi hier auch Sjirts aufzutreiben. ist ja auch ne Frage, ob die das in einem Durchdrucken können, oder ob es dann wieder Rüstkosten gibt etc. Gaaaaanz langsam.


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

Aaaaalllssoooo, ich hab grade mal mit meinem Textildrcukspezi gesprochen er meint in der AUflage wahrscheinlich zwischen 4 unf 5e für den Druck pro Shirt/Trikot. Was da an Shirt und Trikot verfügbar ist, mache ich mich gleich mal schlau.

Die ganze GEschichte erfolgt dann halt nicht iM Siebdruck-Verfahren, sondern im Transferdruck. Siebdruck rentiert sich halt von der Auflage her nicht.

Und jetzt bitte ich mal laut zu gaben, wer was will:

manic: 1 x Trikot
1 x T-Shirt

Ach ja,w elche FArbe solld ennd as T-Shirt haben? Rot dürfte kritisch werden, da esvom Ton her sicher nicht mit dem Logo übereinstimmt.


----------



## TortureKing (9. August 2004)

egal was .... hauptsache xXL


----------



## Beelzebub (9. August 2004)

super männers   auf der zielgeraden geht noch was  

wenn die trikots klein ausfallen gr. L wenn groß dann gr. M
beim T-Shirt nehm ich M

nimm halt beim shirt weiss  oder schwarz da kann man nix falsch machen


ich sehe unser musikgeschmack ist sehr ähnlich   da kann ja dann nix verkehrt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

@Beelze: wa sist mit dem Groupie? Kkriegen wir ein Bild zum Größen abschätzen? :lo:

Nein, iM ernst: Mans ollte ja wohl das Grupie auch einkleiden.

Davon abgesehen: Drcuktechnisch entscheidet jetzt mal die Stückzahl. 

Kurze Erlüterung: im Transferdruck ist im Endeffekt eine BEflockung die direkt aus dem Plotter gedruckt wird. Qualitativ hochwertiger ist der Siebdruck....
Aber... Dazu muss eiN Sieb erstellt werden udn das alleine kostet shcon 30. Kann man zwar für Trikot und Shirt benutzen,, aber beid er STückzahl muss man vielleicht die leichten Qualitätseinbußen iN kauf nehmen.

Trikots besorge ich ein Muster und zeihe es mal an. Dann sieht man ja wie die Größen ausfallen. versuche derzeit noch ne andere Quelle anzuzapfen, um vielleicht noch andere Trikots zu kriegn.


----------



## Beelzebub (9. August 2004)

da das trikot im endefekt nur in berlin getragen wird und verm. bei den meissten danach an der wand oder sonstwo hängt denke ich das der transferdruck ausreichend ist.


----------



## Frazer (9. August 2004)

Hm... ich hätt bitte auch gern jeweils ein T-Shirt und ein Trikot in M ... des müßte passen   

Schließlich braucht ihr ja ne gewisse Stückzahl


----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. August 2004)

Also, mir ein Trikot in M/L (je nachdem wie's ausfaellt   ).

Wegen des Drucks: Prinzipiell denke ich zwar, das der Transferdruck ausreicht, andererseits sehe ich jetzt grob ueber den Daumen gepeilt schon eine Stueckzahl >10 auf uns zukommen. Waeren dann drei Euronen zusaetzlich fuer ein Trikot/Shirt, das man laenger tragen kann? Oder werden die Stueckkosten da auch nochmal hoeher? Sollte man vielleicht davon abhaengig machen, was die Basis- Trikots am Ende kosten.

Bei den T- Shirts (und auch den Trikots) sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein rot zu nehmen, dann druckt man eben nur schwarz/weiss (wird vielleicht sogar nochmal billiger? Deshalb hatte ich ja den Entwuf mit transparentem Hintergrund erstellt...) Dann sind der Farbton von T-Shirt und Trikot eventuell nicht ganz identisch, aber stoert das wirklich wen?


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

@Fuuzy: Natürlich stört das jemanden. MICH! 
Dann sollte man vielleicht drüber nachdenke das ganze noch in nem weissen Rand/Verlauf einzupacken, um den eindruck von kariert zu verstärekn. Ich shcua mal was sich an Textilien auftreiben lässt. 

Also ich sag mal so: Wenn das am Ende 15 Teile sind, dann macht die Sieberstellung Sinn: Aber ich hole dann einfach eiN Angebot für Beides ein und fertig.


----------



## Beelzebub (9. August 2004)

da ich ja jetzt zu 90% nur nen sharan bekomme für berlin und keinen bus (muttern ist da noch am verhandeln) muss das groupie daheim bleiben. is mir dann auch egal.wichtig ist ja das wir und unsere bikes in berlin dabei sind und sonst nix. darum 2 flaschenhalter ans rad fürs bier 
also fällt ein shirt schonmal weg


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

Na Schad drum. So ein Groupie wäre nett gewesen. ;9

Aber es zählt wirklich nur eins: Wir und unsere Räder in Berlin und der Rest ist erstmal egal.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. August 2004)

Also, wegen der Farbe, wenn nicht rot, dann kann ich mir wahlweise schwarz, oder ein kraeftiges Blau gut vorstellen, worauf das rotweisse Karo dann jeweils ganz gut kommen sollte...


----------



## TortureKing (9. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na Schad drum. So ein Groupie wäre nett gewesen. ;9
> 
> Aber es zählt wirklich nur eins: Wir und unsere Räder in Berlin und der Rest ist erstmal egal.




hehe ... da kommt mir doch sofort ein Liedtext von Vater Zappa in den Sinn ....... "She is a Crew-Slut" .....  oder "Mary where's your home ? ....... At the bus"  

 Wer's nedd versteht macht nix ... einfach mal Joes Garage anhören


----------



## manic (9. August 2004)

Ein TEAM-AID sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (9. August 2004)

ooohh, ja! Für mich Trikot und T-Shirt in M oder S (je nach dem wie es ausfällt).  Wie hoch wäre denn der Aufpreis für Siebdruck? Vielleicht macht das ja bei einer ausreichenden Stückzahl ja wirklich Sinn?

Am Sonntag hab ich den Singlespeeder getestet, juchei. Abgesehen davon, dass mir immer die Kette vorne runterhagelt wenns zu arg holpert läufts super! Naja, im schlimmsten Fall kommt der Umwerfer wieder dran - als Kettenführung


----------



## Beelzebub (9. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag hab ich den Singlespeeder getestet, juchei. Abgesehen davon, dass mir immer die Kette vorne runterhagelt wenns zu arg holpert läufts super! Naja, im schlimmsten Fall kommt der Umwerfer wieder dran - als Kettenführung




spann mal deine kette


----------



## TortureKing (9. August 2004)

@ nutella .... was haste vorne fürn Blatt drauf .... bzw. hinten fürn Ritzel und was für ne Kette ?

Kann inzwischen ne SSP-Doktorarbeit schreiben


----------



## FuzzyLogic (10. August 2004)

Bei diesem Problem wuerde mich zunaechst interessieren, wie die Kettenlinie aussieht...


----------



## nutallabrot (10. August 2004)

ui, soviel Interesse für meine abspringende Kette   

Also, wie so oft ist der ganze Antrieb eine Bastellösung...

- Kettenblatt ist ein 7-fach XT ohne Steighilfen aber mit SG - sollte ok sein denke ich
- Ritzel ist ein DX-Ritzel 7-fach mit HG (also nicht die neue BMX-DX, sondern die gute alte DX-Schaltung)
- Kettenspanner ist ein altes Schaltwerk
- Kettenlinie sieht ok aus, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren

Die Kette springt fast immer vorne runter. Besser wären natürlich ein DX-Ritzel aus der BMX-Serie und ein Kettenblatt ohne alles. Aber es muss doch möglich sein, den ganzen Krempel auch in der jetzigen Form hinzuschrauben - oder?


----------



## nutallabrot (10. August 2004)

achja, und die Kette ist eine alte 7 oder 8-fach - Shimano irgendwas


----------



## FuzzyLogic (10. August 2004)

Hmm.

Wenn die Kettenlinie ok aussieht gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass das passt.

Bei einer "alten" 7fach- Kette stellt sich natuerlich die Frage: Wie alt? (Nicht in Jahren, in km)

Generell klingt das ziemlich zusammengestueckelt. Das ist an sich erstmal kein Problem, aber wenn Kette, Kettenblatt und Ritzel alle unterschiedlich verschlissen sind, dann kann das schon zu Problemen fuehren.

Bei dem HG- Ritzel haette ich persoenlich jetzt Bedenken, aber eher bezueglich der relativ kurzen Zaehne. Aber das Problem waere dann eher, dass die Kette ueberspringt.

Wenn sie vorne runterfaellt... die Kettenlinie sieht ok aus... hast du die Kettenlinie nur oben betrachtet, oder hast du auch geprueft, ob das Schaltwerk sauber fluchtet? 

Wenn das auch passt bleibt nur, ein Downhill- Kettenblatt zu montieren, oder wirklich ne Kettenfuehrung. Aber wenn du nicht gerade irgendwelche extremen Drops machst oder aehnliches, dann sollte es eben normalerweise auch ohne Kettenfuehrung gehen.

EDIT: Ach ja, noch was: Wie stark ist die Kette denn gespannt? Da sollte beim Singlespeed schon mehr Spannung drauf sein, als beim Schaltungsrad. Da die Feder des alten Schaltwerks vermutlich nicht mehr die allerbeste ist darf die Kette durchaus so kurz sein, dass es das gute Stueck ordentlich nach vorne zieht.


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

Bei Deiner Beschreibung tippe ich auch eher auf die Kette ..... ich persönlich probierte lange herum und habe aber jetzt vermutlich die für mich ultimative Lösung gefunden, da ich auch mit HG Ritzeln usw. nicht glücklich wurde.

Hinten hab ich ein BMX-DX Ritzel drauf, dazu ne 1/8 Kette von nem normalen Eingangrad und vorne ein KEttenblatt ohne alles mit hohen Zähnen das ich vom Exxx habe. Hintergrund war die ewige Rumprobiererei mit einer ähnlichen Konstelation wie bei Dir, wo ich dann auch ein paar schlimmeren Fastabflüge wegen immer wieder auftretenden Kettenhüpferei hatte .... Jetzt fahre ich die Lösung schon seit ca 300 km auch in sehr schwerem Gelände und die Kette kann auch locker sein, was Deinem Freilauf und dem Innenlager zu gute kommen wird. Und das beste, die Lösung kostet insgesammt nur ca 30 E (Ritzel ca 12,- / Kettenblatt ca 12 / Kette zw. 6-10 E)


----------



## manic (10. August 2004)

Hallo Leutze,

keliner ZWischenstand was die Trikots angeht: Druckkosten sind angefragt.

bei den Trikots stehen die aus der LAgerliste zur Auswahl, aber da mich die nicht glücklich amchen, habe ich jetzt noch mal meine Kollegin im textelbereich angesprochen.

Ich werde gleich mal in die Messehalle schleichen und shcauen, ob was aus der nächstjährigen Kollektion besser passt. Giele Sachend abei, aber zum Druck taucht das leider nichts. VIelleicht mach ich ja mal eiN Foto. 

Falls da was dabei ist, werden wir versuchen die TEile noch als uster direkt beim Liefweranten in Italien bestellen. Kann n nur zum problem werden, dad ie iM August gerne mal nicht arbeiten. Bilder kommen dann.

Würde dann die Größen entsprechend bestellen. Kann sein, dass wir dann die ersten und einzigen der TRikots tragen, die dann ganz spezielll für uns produziert werden.  Exklusiv wie Sau!

P.S.: Ich brauch auch ein DX Ritzel. kann man die irgendwo online ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (10. August 2004)

So, Trikotbilder sind zur Vorauswahl bei Fuzzy. Da darf nicht jeder mitreden, da das ansonsten zu heftig wird und ZEit ja keine mehr übr ist.


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich brauch auch ein DX Ritzel. kann man die irgendwo online ordern?


http://www.singlespeedshop.de/


----------



## manic (10. August 2004)

qTorture: Danke! Mus sich Morgen gleich mal schauen.

So, Tobi und ich haben mal ne Vorauswhalö getroffen und räötseln jetzt noch wegend er Farbstellung. Das wäre unsere Wahl, falls der lEIferant noch liefern kann. Preis für das Trikot wären dann etwa 17 plus 4-5für den Druck. Denke das ist vertretbar, oder?

Achtung: Was hier so hellblau wirkt, ist eher grau. Das Licht ind er MEssehalle gibt das leider in verbindung mit der DigiCam nicht ordentlich wieder.


----------



## sunflower (10. August 2004)

Ja hey, die sind ja mal richtig geil! Da fang ich doch gleich mal wieder mit meinem Schicksal an zu hadern, daß ich diesen Monat absolut keine Kohle mehr hab. Denn DAVON hätt ich auch gern eins... 

ABER: wird das net hinten ein bißchen blöd mit dem Druck, weil da das Design ist?! Und ich würde, glaub ich, schwarz nehmen. Net daß du am Ende zwei verschiedene Rot drauf hast und mit blau wird's irgendwie zu bunt... Aber ich bin ja auch nicht stimmberechtigt, muss damit ja net rumfahren...


----------



## Beelzebub (10. August 2004)

sind nich schlecht manic. das rote und dann nur in weiss drucken da hätten wir doch keine 2 verschiedenen rottöne oder??
doch wie ich die italiener kenne bekommen wir da so schnelll nix mehr her. musste zur not doch was aus der aktuellen kollektion nehmen.

PS: ich hätte nochn 17 UG ritzel über


@nutella: meine erfahrungen.....chantal I  vorne TA kettenblatt,HG kette 8fach und hinten HG ritzel,trotz horizontalen ausfallern nicht ganz problemlos.
chantal II.... sun tour KB ohne steighilfen,Sram kette;UG ritzel und spanner (so montiert das er die kette nach oben drückt) funzt ohne probs.


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

ui .... so günstige Trikots ?




das ist schön ...... gibts das auch so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (10. August 2004)

Daswird es nächstes Jahr im Sommer hofentlich auch so geben. Ist ja noch Musterware die darauf wartet geordetr zuw erden. eigentlich poste ichhier auch diverse Kündigungsgründe. deshalbw ird der kRam Morgena uch wieder gelöscht...

Aber das rot ist zu kräftig tiefrot, als das es einfahc so gehen würde. Die Farben passen einfach nicht bei den Digi-Cams. Das Trikaot an sich ist auch vorne drauf soleicht goldgelb (pissgelb )

Finde ich aber auch am besten udn ist irgendwo auch meiN Favorit.

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück mit dne Italienern. *hoff*

P.S.: Na ja, das sind natürlich EK Preise bei den Händlern und die Trikost sind von sich aus auch preislich fair.


----------



## manic (11. August 2004)

So, nach ner Nacht drüber geshclafen, finde ich zwar das rot/pissgelbgoldene Trikot immer noch am geilstren, aber nicht für nen rot/weissen Druck drauf.
Daher würde ich auf das erste Trikot losgehen. Das ist ganz graublau/hellgraublau  und geht meiner mEInung nach am besten. 

@sunny: klar drucken wir auf der Rückseite voll ins Design rein, ist mir aber bei dem Trikot relativ wurscht. kann man ja ruhig sehen. Und lieber ein ordentliches Trikot als Ausgangsmaterial mit leicht verschandeltem Design, wie gleichein Trikot das mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## manic (11. August 2004)

So, dann fasse ich mal zusammen. Wir brauchen an Trikots:

Torture King - XXL

manic - L 

Beelze - L

Frazer - M

Fuzzy - L 

Nutella - M

jemand vergessen? Sonst noch jemand?

Preis bedruckt wird wohl so auf um die 20 kommen.

Shirts gehen extra.


----------



## Beelzebub (11. August 2004)

aha die dinger fallen eng aus. dann is L ok. der preis ist auch heiss   hoffe die dinger sind in einer woche ready.wenns klappt gibts ein sonderbier


----------



## manic (11. August 2004)

Ich hoffe das alles klappt und bete schon täglich gen Italien!!! 

Morgen krieg ich Feedback. *hoff*


----------



## manic (12. August 2004)

Status: Heilbronn 10.15 Uhr Messehalle 24 Grad: Noch keine Antwort aus Italien!

Die Zeit drängt, doch die Frisur sitzt.


----------



## sunflower (12. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Status: Heilbronn 10.15 Uhr Messehalle 24 Grad: Noch keine Antwort aus Italien!
> 
> Die Zeit drängt, doch die Frisur sitzt.


Bei deinen Stoppeln auch nicht wirklich ein Problem...


----------



## manic (12. August 2004)

Tja, aber auch diemüssen sitzen. Schließlich sind die mOrgens auch unsortiert, verdrückt und iN Unordnung. 

Heilbronn, Büro, 10.36 Uhr, 23,5 Grad: Die Frisur sitzt immer noch. Aber das Feedback lässt auif sich warten.


----------



## sunflower (12. August 2004)

*inohmachtfall*    Was für eine Frisur..


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

manic proudly presents:

The Team Franken Collection!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

P.S.: Jungs, ich ging mal davon aus das euch ein Hemd in oliv lieber ist, als ein T-Shirt. Nur leider gabs nur XL. 

Aber keien Bange Torture: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Das geht schon. 

Ach ja: 7.45 Ur, Heilbronn, Lager. Die Frisur sitzt aber immer noch nix aus Italien.


Sieht schlecht aus...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. August 2004)

Ok, wuerde sagen, fuer uns das Hemd, fuer die Maedels waere die Frage, ob es das Top auch noch in anderen Farben gibt als rosa? Passt eventuell nich _so_ gut zu rot-weiss...

Aber den Rueckenaufdruck kann ich mir auf nem oliven Hemd recht gut vorstellen.


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Sowieso. Die Hemden für uns sind shcon gekauft und ich bring Sie Morgen mit. War grade noch die nötige Menge verfügbar. *pppuuuuhhhh*

Das Polo in weiss wäre mein Favorit für die Mädels. Züchtig, anständig und vor allem als kleiner Gag nebenbei: Aus ner Golf-Kollektion!

natürlich ein Damen-Polo!

Ehrlich gesagt ist das Tank-Shirt auch von nicht grade prächtiger Qualität. Aber die Farbe sprang mich halt an.-...

Zur iNfo: Das HEmd wird wohl bedruckt auf so 12-13 kommen.


----------



## sunflower (13. August 2004)

Das Polo ist toll! Haben! Haben! Haben!!! 
Außerdem, so Spaghetti-Tops zieh ich eh net an.


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

qsunny: Wusste ich es doch. Ich brings Morgen mit, damit Du mal schauen kannst, ob es passt. Ist ne vernünftige Quali und eher ein Funktionsmaterial mit ein wenig glanzeffekt.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. August 2004)

Nicht morgen mitbringen, da macht sie es doch nur dreckig.


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Nur anschauen udn einmal kur anprobieren. Mehrist nicht.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Nur anschauen udn einmal kur anprobieren. Mehrist nicht.


Du meinst sie probiert an und wir schauen?   

Nochmal was anderes, meine gute Nikon streikt  
Hat jemand ne Digicam fuer Berlin? Solche Taten sollten schon dokumentiert werden.


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Na ja, also ich habe keine und die meines BRuders mag ich nicht ausleihen. Dazu passiert zu leicht was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (13. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sie probiert an und wir schauen?


Spanner!!! 

Aber das klingt doch echt gut! Werd es dann mit Stolz zum Trainieren tragen und eben so stolz im Alltag...  Hoffen wir, daß es passt. Aber das werdet ihr schon fachmännisch begutachten...


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Wenn es nicht passt, hole ich halt am Montag Morgen einfach ne andere Größe. Wir habens o viel davon, dass wir die DInger verkaufen müssen. 

Und immer noch keine MEldung aus Italien....


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer noch keine MEldung aus Italien....



Also, ich will mich da ja nicht einmischen, aber kann man da nicht einfach mal kurz anrufen und hoeren, ob das Werk noch steht, oder alle im urlaub sind, oder... ?


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Ja, das wäre schon machbar, aber die Frau hat auch Messe.Und leider ist grade die Rückmeldung gekommen, dass die Trikots erst in KW 36 verfügbar wären. Schade...

Nehmen wir halt das....


----------



## Beelzebub (13. August 2004)

@manic: jooo dann das trikot. die hemden sehen mal scharf aus!!!!!!!!!!

@tobi: nehmen wir meine. muss sich nur noch ein knipser finden ggg*


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Joo, die Hemden sind ok. Habe ich shcon eins zu Hause. Sind nur ein bisschen knitterig nach dem Waschne.; Aber da hilft nur diekt aus der MAschine noch feucht aufhängen udn dann passt das.  Bringe ich Morgen auf jedne Fall auch mit. Dann können wir mal anprobe machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (13. August 2004)

prima,prima,prima....... modenschau bei mir ggg*


ich vermute mal das ihr die alternativen trikots eh auf lager habt. dann dürfte das zeitlich ja klappen


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

Ja, sollte hinhauen. Ich werde gleich mal nachfragen, wie die Verfügbarkeit aussieht und dann mal schauen,w ie ich die danna uch nch aus dem LAger riege. Aber irgednwie wird das schon werden. 

Ahch Gott, jetzt zicken die auch noch rum: Aber das ignorieren wir jetzt mal : Da sind die Teile und dann krieg ich die auh aus dem LAger.


----------



## Frazer (13. August 2004)

Solange dieser ekelhaft schleimige Kerl IN dem Trikot nich mitgeliefert wird, ist die Welt für mich in Ordnung    

Finde des Hemd übrigens auch klasse   

Aber meine Meinung zählt ja nicht, weil ich des ja nur daheim mit Stolz tragen kann


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

qMurat: Der KErl kommt nicht mit. Keine Sorge. Da wird jedes eingetütet und separat geliefert.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. August 2004)

Da musst du aber erstmal Wonnie fragen, ob sie nicht vielleicht den Typ dazu haben will...


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

ICh seh schon die Trikots per obenright auf dem Weg nach BErlin.  

Das wird noche inS paß! Aber alles wird gut.


----------



## sunflower (13. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du aber erstmal Wonnie fragen, ob sie nicht vielleicht den Typ dazu haben will...


Hey, ich hab meine Meining zu dem Kleiderständer doch schon geäußert!  Und das Urteil war vernichtend!!! :kotz: Den dürfen die gerne behalten... 
Hab ja schon meinen eigenen bevorzugten Kleiderständer...


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

Sooo, langsam glaube auch ich dran das Alles gut wird. 

Die Trikots halte ich wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Stunde in Händen, die Hemden liegen neben mir und das Design ist auch fertig. Jetzt muss derDrucker nurnoch was damit anfangen können und fertig werden. 

LOOK AT THIS! DANKE Tobi!


----------



## Frazer (16. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, langsam glaube auch ich dran das Alles gut wird.
> 
> Die Trikots halte ich wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Stunde in Händen, die Hemden liegen neben mir und das Design ist auch fertig. Jetzt muss derDrucker nurnoch was damit anfangen können und fertig werden.
> 
> LOOK AT THIS! DANKE Tobi!




Irgendwie glaub ich da ja erst dran, wenns wirklich und real vor mir liegt


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

@Frazer: Schweig still Ungläubiger! Das wird werden! SICHER!

Bis auf die kleine Trikot-Lieferprobleme, die grade aufgetaucht sind. *pfifel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. August 2004)

Wenn die Trikots nicht fertig werden fahr ich in Berlin oben ohne.   

Oder ich schliesse mich aus Protest Beelze an und fahre im BH.


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

Alles wird gut! Don´t panioc. Das kriegenw ir schon gebacken.  

Jetzt seid doch mal alle ein bischen entspannt. Das geht bei uns immer so zu. Notfalls wird einfach eine Größe getuscht.


----------



## TortureKing (16. August 2004)

Xl zu XXL tuschen ist ja noch gerade so akzeptabel ..... aber in nem S Trikot oder Hemd in S seh ich bestimmt lustig aus  .......

Macht mal .... ich hab nur 2 Fatboy-Shirts und die verbrenn ich sicher während der Rennen bzw. am Freitag Abend .... brauch ja noch was zum Anziehen am Sa und So  (ihr könnt ja dann auch Fanclub drauf schreiben  )
Übrigens am Weekend bin ich nochmal ein Stück gewachsen  .... Schwiegermutters Schäuferle machts möglich ..... Hemden Shirts Trikots usw. bitte nur in den allergrößten Größen füre mich vorsehen  
*

@ Belze ..... meine SIM-Karte ist im Arsch, d.h. SMS kann ich im Mom nicht empfangen .... bitte im Falle des Falles PM schreiben. Thx*


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

@TK: Keine BAnge. Für Dich gibt es die passende Größe. Nur 2xM fehlt. So ein SCheiss. Aber was will man amchen ie bekommen eben auch ein L.

Sorry leute. Aber die fallene cht nicht sooo grß aus. Wer dann doch nicht will, soll halt laut geben.


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

*schanuf*

Ich hab die Trikots in komplett und in allen richtigen Größen! Sehen gar nicht sooo schlimm aus. 

Jetzt fahr ich gleich zum Drucker und sorge für den Druck. Und hinten sitzt grade schone iN grafiker und baut die Sachen nochmal minimal um.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. August 2004)

Hmm. Da sind also drei - fuenf Leute an unseren Trikots beschaeftigt... iuiui, das wird teuer.


----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

@fuzza: Glaub mir. Die HErstellungskosten somd brutal, wenn ich hier unsere aller Arbeitszeit rechne. 

Sorry Leute, jetzt gibt es ein anderes Problem. Mein Kollege der Schlunzer und der Drucken haben mir grade nebnebi gesteckt, dass wir so in farbig aus Zeit- und Qualitätsgründen nicht drucken können.


Daher wird nur das Ritzel und der Schriftzug jeweils gedruckt in schwarz oder weiss.

Sorry dafür, aber das wusste ich nicht. Ist halt auch meine erste Trikot-Produktion. *sauerbin*


----------



## Beelzebub (16. August 2004)

manic: schei$$ drauf hauptsache was zum anziehen 

TK: is ok. wir sehen uns ja eh morgen,dann steck ich dir meine festnetznummer zu  

tobi: ggggg* ich war heut einkaufen 90D in dunkelblau. caro fuchtelte immer mit dem ding vor mir rum und ich sollte die dinger immer im laden anziehen. passt aber super


----------



## Frazer (16. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> passt aber super



Werden wir dich dann wohl jetzt öfter mit dem Ding rumlaufen sehen, oder wie muss man das verstehen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (16. August 2004)

@Beelze: Ja, schon. aber es stört mich halt doch, wenn wegen mangelnder "Kommuniklation" sowas in die Hosen geht.

@all: aber am Mittwoch gegen Mittag bekomme ich die Trikots und Hemden wie bestellt in den richtigen Größen Geliefert. Die Trikots in weiss bedruckt und Hemd und Polo in schwarz. Alles wird gut.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> tobi: ggggg* ich war heut einkaufen 90D in dunkelblau. caro fuchtelte immer mit dem ding vor mir rum und ich sollte die dinger immer im laden anziehen. passt aber super



Hmm. Aber auf dunkelblau sieht der Team Franken Schriftzug bestimmt nicht so gut aus. Hat er wenigstens Spitzenbesatz?


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2004)




----------



## manic (17. August 2004)

Genau, BH-Printing wäre echt noch ne IDee gewesen. Aber dann hätte michd r Drucker wahrscheinlich gesteinigt.


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, BH-Printing wäre echt noch ne IDee gewesen. Aber dann hätte michd r Drucker wahrscheinlich gesteinigt.



..... schade ... wo ich doch so nen netten B-Cub habe ...... aber ICh bin hier ja eh "offtopic"


----------



## manic (17. August 2004)

Ach warum denn? Das passt schon. 

Wie kannst Du hier OT sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (18. August 2004)

ALso Leute, dieTrikots und HEmden sind fertig.

Der zweiseitige Transfersdruck wurde dann doch etwas teurer als gedacht, aber ist grade noch im Rahmen. Scheiss Zeitmangel.

Ich hol die Tiele dann Morgen früh ab. Wenn es irgendwie geht vielleicht noch hete NAchmittag. 

Trikots werden fertig so auf 24,62 und die Hemden 18 und das Polo 22,50, wenn ich das recht überblicke.


----------



## manic (18. August 2004)

Sooo, ich hab die Teile. Man sollte es nicht glauben....


----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

Na schaut doch garnicht mal soooooo schlecht aus


----------



## nutallabrot (18. August 2004)

na ist doch super! Hoffentlich passts auch so einigermaßen


----------



## manic (18. August 2004)

Na das passt schon:A lso die Testgröße L wurde bon allen L-Bestellern als prima passend angenommen. Also sollte M und die großen Größena uch passen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (18. August 2004)

<meckermodus>Also, das Frontlogo auf den Hemden ist ja ganz schoen klein und einfach irgendwohin platziert, auf dem Trikot sieht das weiss ganz schoen grell aus, und in Farbe waere das ganze auch _viel_ schoener gewesen, und teurer ist's auch noch...</meckermodus>  

In den Trikots kann man sich beim Rennen auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. Und wir werden nicht so schwitzen wie die Polohemdtraeger   Das ist auch ein Vorteil des Einfarbdrucks, die bedruckte Flaeche ist kleiner, so dass die Atmungsaktivitaet besser erhalten bleibt. (Obwohl noch die Frage ist, ob wir das bei vorhergesagten Gewittern und Regen brauchen werden   )

Das mir Groesse L optimal passt weiss ich ja auch schon, bleiben nurnoch die Hemden zum Anprobieren, aber da bin ich zuversichtlich.

@manic:


----------



## manic (18. August 2004)

<eingeschnapptmodusan>
NA GUT! DANN WERDEN DIE SHIRTS HALT AUCH NICHT GEBÜGELT
</eingeschnapptmodusaus>


----------



## Beelzebub (18. August 2004)

ich bin begeistert. wir sehen dann wenigstens nach was aus.

sooo mal gaaaaaaanz wichtig. mein renner für die wm ist fertig. mörderübersetzung von 38-17..... aber ich kann ohne spanner fahren. jawoll


----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich kann ohne spanner fahren. jawoll




Hey, in Deinem Outfit wird sich der ein oder andere Spanner net vermeiden lassen


----------



## Beelzebub (18. August 2004)

so ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. die quali is zwar mies aber ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (18. August 2004)

sehr schick!! Aber mit der Übersetzung auf der Rennstrecke? Na das gibt stramme Waderln


----------



## manic (18. August 2004)

Na ja, also der Carbon-Spacer ist ja grenzwertig!


Ok, ich bin ehrlich: Schick, schick! Auch haben mag!

Die Übersetzung ist natürlich eiN brett. Da muss ich jajetzt mitmeinen 34:16 keine ANgst mehr haben.


----------



## Beelzebub (18. August 2004)

naja mit 38-18 muss ich mit spanner fahren.und der muss die kette nach unten spannen. weiss nich ob das hält. am mongoose hab ich längere kettenstreben da passte das wenn der spanner die kette nach oben drückte.

mein 18 ritzel,spanner und kette nehm ich mal mit.nach dem JB ride kann ichs ja noch ändern.

@manic da is nicht nur der spacer aus carbon. nein die ahead kappe auch


----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

.... zur Erinnerung .... wie machen wirs morgen mit der Abholerei ?

Nachdem ich ja den Heckräger habe, evtl. 2te Station in Eibach, oder brauchen wir den garnicht ?


----------



## Beelzebub (19. August 2004)

den braucvhen wir. haben nur den sharan. ruf mich mal an TK unter SC-14404

manic: nur ein rad mitnehmen und keinen ersatzteilberg


----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

ok .... versuchs gerade ... der Belze telefoniert aber grad mit seinen 1000 Weibern


----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

und er telefoniert immer noch  .........


----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

soderle ..... alles geklärt ... meinen Aufregungs-Wiss hab ich auch gemacht  ..... morgen früh gehts los


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. August 2004)

viel spass ihr säcke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (20. August 2004)

So, Zeit für die Heia. Arbeiten kannn ich auch noch Morgen früh vor der ABfahrt.

Zwei einsatzgeräte stehen bereit und die Taschen sind mehr oder weniger gepackt.  Und die ersten Biere sind auch schon getrunken.

Ach ja, und das erste mal richtig ******** gebaut habeich auch schon.


----------



## Beelzebub (20. August 2004)

was haste denn kaputt gemacht???? na seh ich ja dann eh   scheiben für tobi hab ich. bis denne


----------



## TortureKing (20. August 2004)

hehe ....... schee da ......

@ Tanja: Shirt in L schon für Dcih gesichert ...

....... braucht sonst noch wer was von der WM ?


----------



## Beelzebub (22. August 2004)

grrrrr* wieso konnte ich nicht im generator posten.

team franken ist lebend zurückgekommen  TK nennt mich immer [email protected] und ging mir laufend an die titten


----------



## subbnkaschber (22. August 2004)

und wer hat das tattoo bekommen ;-)


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> und wer hat das tattoo bekommen ;-)


irgend so ein Fitfugger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. August 2004)

welcome back   

@ tk danke fürs shirt *froi*

@ das 6 auf kraut team,

nun erzählt aber mal..ich will alles wissen. wirklich alles *gg* und wer hat dieses arsch verdamte tattoo  


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)




----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)




----------



## subbnkaschber (23. August 2004)

und wo sind etz all die schönen bilder ... ist das alles


----------



## Frazer (23. August 2004)

Wer isn die geile Blonde mit den strammen Waderln?????


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer isn die geile Blonde mit den strammen Waderln?????


Was?! Ich war doch garnet dabei!   

Aber an dir sieht der Einteiler doch eindeutig besser aus als an der Schnitte...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Aber an dir sieht der Einteiler doch eindeutig besser aus als an der Schnitte..



Waaas?   Selten was gesehen, was so gut aussah wie der Einteiler ueber den 95D- Koerbchen!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Waaas?   Selten was gesehen, was so gut aussah wie der Einteiler ueber den 95D- Koerbchen!



danke tobi. du weisst meine mühe vor, und mein leiden während des rennens zu würdigen. voll frau... kurz vor dem rennen den lippenstift ausgepackt,den ich auch immer dabei hatte.

btw. ich hab heut nachmittag mal gerechnet. 3 runden a 5km in knapp unter einer std. issn 17-18 schnitt   auf dem kurs..... hätte ich nicht den achter hinten reingefahren wär ich vermutlich halbtot vom rad gefallen


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Waaas?   Selten was gesehen, was so gut aussah wie der Einteiler ueber den 95D- Koerbchen!


Ooooooh doch! Zumindest mal aus weiblicher Sicht, ich steh nicht so auf 90 D...  Glaub mir, ICH hab das Teil schließlich mit rausgesucht. Und da kamen frau beim Beobachten der Anprobe schon der ein oder andere dumme Gedanke...   

@ beelze
Jaja, das sind nun mal die Qualen des weiblich seins... *rofl*


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hätte ich nicht den achter hinten reingefahren wär ich vermutlich halbtot vom rad gefallen



Naja, den Part habe ich dann ja uebernommen. Mit 6 Runden in 1,5 Stunden auch brav den Schnitt gehalten (wobei ich die Ueberzeit jetzt mal galant unter den Tisch fallen lasse...)



			
				Sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und da kamen frau beim Beobachten der Anprobe schon der ein oder andere dumme Gedanke



Welcher denn? Das du dich immer so in Andeutungen ergehen musst, die versteh ich doch morgens net vor dem dritten Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (24. August 2004)

achja, schee wars! Meinem Finger gehts auch wieder besser, der Verband vom Arzt sieht schon beeindruckend aus (auch wenn er gar nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre). Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine heldenhafte Geschichte ausdenken, bei der ich todesmutig den Finger verletzt habe....eine Jungfrau muss auch drin vorkommen....hmmmmm....Heidi??


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Das freut mich, da ich immer noch ein äußerst schlechtes Gewissen habe ..... war der Arztbesuch in irgend einer Form schmerzhaft ? 

.... ich muss schnell zum Ablaßverkäufer


----------



## nutallabrot (24. August 2004)

nö, den hätte ich mir eigentlich echt sparen können. Verband drumwickeln kann ich selbst und was der bringen soll weiss ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht. Ausser dass er beim Tippen stört habe ich noch keine weiteren nennenswerten Vorteile ausmachen können...aber ich will ja die Gesundheistreform unterstützen!  

Hei....hast du schon mal über deinen Namen nachgedacht??


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Hei....hast du schon mal über deinen Namen nachgedacht??



Hehe ... der ist aber mehr auf mich bezogen gewesen und schon lange vor meiner MTB-Karriere entstanden ...... das hatte dann immer mehr mit Selbst- als Fremdverstümmelung zu tun


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, den Part habe ich dann ja uebernommen. Mit 6 Runden in 1,5 Stunden auch brav den Schnitt gehalten (wobei ich die Ueberzeit jetzt mal galant unter den Tisch fallen lasse...)
> .



 du warst doch nur so gut weil du bis inne puppen gepennt hast. niemals mehr mit 7 neuseeländern zusammen in einer bude  

heut abend werd ich mal ausführlicher schreiben. dann hat coffee auch was von


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> du warst doch nur so gut weil du bis inne puppen gepennt hast



Stimmt, ich hatte in der Nacht vor dem Rennen locker vier Stunden Schlaf, das war eigentlich zu viel fuer SSWC- Verhaeltnisse.


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

so bevor ich mir hier jetzt die finger wund tippe,es gibt ja soviel zu erzählen bzw. zu berichten, schlage ich vor mir machen daraus ein "afterberlinpizzaerzählfuttern"

COFFEE übernehmen sie bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. August 2004)

Dazu moechte ich dann kurz anmerken, dass sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich dabei bin immer extremst erhoeht, wenn es _nicht freitags _ stattfindet und das ich noch ein paar Bilder drucke und mitbringe, wenn wir nicht gerade schon morgen Pizza mampfen...


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

Tja, da wir dPApi dann wohl nicht dabei sein können, da er am WOchenende sich ertsmal mit seiner kleinen Italienerin zwei Wochen nach Südfrankreich verdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (27. August 2004)

wer hat denn noch alles Fotos von der SSWC2004? Ich werde mal eine Auswahl meiner Fotos am WE in die Galerie einstellen.

Wenn jemand alle gebrannt haben will bitte PM an mich, damit ich sie beim Pizza-Termin mitbringen kann. Wann ist der denn eigentlich?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (27. August 2004)

An Fotos von der SSWC will ich grundsaetzlich immer alles    Also: Brennen und mitbringen. (Wann auch immer...)


----------



## nutallabrot (27. August 2004)

ich auch! Hast du schon Fotos von unserem Team-Betreuer (Markus?), der hat doch auch Fotos gemacht, oder?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (27. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> (Markus?)


 Matthias. Ja, hab ich, ein paar hab ich auch schon in die Galerie hochgeladen. Den Rest kann ich dir gerne brennen.


----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias. Ja, hab ich, ein paar hab ich auch schon in die Galerie hochgeladen. Den Rest kann ich dir gerne brennen.


Mir auch bitte


----------



## Beelzebub (27. August 2004)

mir auch!!! von euch beiden tobi+jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

was haltet ihr davon das alle ihr gelumpe bei mir auf den Server pumpen und wir dann von dort ne Verteilung vornehmen ?
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit dort auch noch die ganzen anderen Bilder sammeln, die es so gibt .... 

Übrigens scheine ich eh in nem Knick des Raum-Zeitgefüges zu hängen, Fotodokumentarisch war ich nicht auf der WM ....... ich war doch dort .. oder ? 

SCheiß Drogen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (31. August 2004)

Wir koennen die Bilder auch gern auf nen Server stellen. Sagt mir wo.

Apropos Bilder: Da hier ja die Leute versammelt sind, die alles haben muessen, wie waere es mit einer Sammelbestellung bei bike-stuff.com?


----------



## manic (6. September 2004)

Also Server hab ich. Könnenw ir meinen Firmenserver nehmen. Platz ist genug drauf und TRaffic sowieso.

Willst Du ein Art Scirpt-Album einrichten, oder wie solls gehen?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (6. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du ein Art Scirpt-Album einrichten, oder wie solls gehen?



Noe, zum Anschauen gibt es ja hier die Galerie, ginge eher um den Datenaustausch innerhalb des Team Franken...

Aber die Resonanz auf diesen Thread ist irgendwie ziemlich abgeflacht. Naja, kein Wunder, TK ist zum Fit****er mutiert und kommt kaum noch aus dem Sattel und nutella kuriert wohl immernoch die Fingerchen aus   

Dann bestelle ich halt alleine Fotos bei Bike- Stuff.


----------



## nutallabrot (6. September 2004)

die Sache mit dem Server überlasse ich lieber anderen Leuten, da hab ich nämlich keine Ahnung von. Ansonsten reichen mir die Fotos digital und bin auch schon fleissig am downloaden. Fotos bei bike-stuff bestellen werde ich nicht, da ich die Fotos ehrlich auch nicht so den Knaller finde - und bei dem Preis wird die Entscheidung auch relativ einfach gemacht. Da halte ich mich lieber an die Fotos von esofan und anderen.

mein Computer läuft übrigens auch wieder - wer wollte alles Bilder? 

@Fuzzy: bringst du gebrannte Fotos von Matthias/Markus zum Pizzaplauder mit? Oder machst du das über den Server (wenns denn einen geben sollte)


----------



## TortureKing (6. September 2004)

LOL ... nee ich dachte eher an einen FTP - Down und Upload


----------



## FuzzyLogic (6. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> bringst du gebrannte Fotos von Matthias/Markus zum Pizzaplauder mit? Oder machst du das über den Server (wenns denn einen geben sollte)



Also, ich habe auch fleissig Fotos runtergeladen, bisher passt das aber alles inklusive Bilder von Matthias locker auf eine CD, die wuerde ich dann zwei oder dreimal brennen und zum Pizzaplauder mitbringen. Hab aber auch kein Problem die Bilder auf einen FTP- Server zu pumpen. Ansonsten machen wir froehlichen CD- Tausch beim Pizzaplauder.


----------

